# TV Antenna - Which is best?



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a powered TV antenna, and I'm wondering which one will give me the best reception. 

So far, I've found this:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10062975&catid=21978
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10049092&catid=10012
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...line&category=Indoor+Antennas&product=1501880

I'm looking for value, but I'll take what I can get.


Thanks,
John


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd go with the Jensen.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just tried something rather unorthodox - I filed the plugs of an FM antenna cable, so that it fit the plug on my TVMicro snugly, and lo and behold, relativly good quality TV appeared! I'm not sure, at this point, if I should buy an antenna, or just use the FM cable.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're located in Toronto, a TV top antenna will be relatively troublesome. Go for it if your FM antenna works.


----------

